# Reloading Windows 10 Bootloader?



## ry516 (Mar 29, 2017)

Please let me know if I need to move this to the Linux/Unix board; I was split between where to post this.

Several years ago, I used to use Linux; however, due to various hardships, I had to switch to using Windows Full Time. Recently, I finally got around to removing my Linux Partition. What I didn't expect was that the Windows Bootloader didn't exist anymore; All that comes up now is a screen that says "error: no such partition found", followed by a prompt in GRUB's rescue screen. 

I was able to run "bootrec /FixMbr", however that didn't fix my errors. When I attempted to run "bootrec /FixBoot" and "bootrec /RebuildBcd" it throws up an "Element not found." error. 


Is there any way for me to restore my Windows 10 Bootloader, or am I going to have to bite the bullet and entirely reload my computer?


----------



## kanaitpro (Feb 13, 2013)

you may be able to reset it without losing anything, but i would back it up first. i would first try opening an elevated command prompt and try "sfc /scannow". that is the system file checker and it usually works. you may need to copy the mbr from an installation disc or an iso image. if you were dual booting, you may not have a rescue partition left which will mean reloading windows. you may be able to restore it using the command prompt when using an installation disc, but that is a little involved. backup everything first.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

But the OP can't boot into windows - his boot loader is GONE ! I would recommend you use another PC and download windows from here -> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

I would do the download tool option. Once its downloaded you can create a DVD or USB stick with windows on it. Then on your PC, boot the windows DVD or USB stick. It will ask you install or fix windows. Select to Fix windows. Follow the instructions.

This should fix your problem.


----------

